# bufferhack tivo hd



## bsamsel (Oct 29, 2009)

is bufferhack ok to run on a tivo HD? i was wondering if there are any known issues? the program doesn't look like its been updated in awhile...

thanks!
b


----------



## bsamsel (Oct 29, 2009)

bump son


----------



## bsamsel (Oct 29, 2009)

ah man, none of you hax0rs know the answer to this question?


----------

